# Making Sense of the Leagues



## Soccer (May 9, 2018)

All,

There appears to be a lot of confusion on all of the different leagues, let me help bestow my knowledge (Which is not the end all):

DA - We all know the structure by now.  00/01, 02/03, 04, 05.  06's are always allowed to play up in the league as well.  There is no separate age group for the 03's.  Play a season within the confines of the DA League.  You know the drill.  Sanctioned by US Soccer. Administered by US Soccer DA.

DPL - B teams or developing players of Clubs without ECNL.  DPL Ages = 00/01, 02, 03 (Not to be confused with 03 Pilot, see below, this is a separate team), 04, 05 and 06.  Separate age groups except for the oldest age. 05's and above will not participate in State Cup run by USYSA (Cal South).  06 can play in CRL and National Cup.  Other DPL's are forming across the US.  05's and above will play these clubs in a playoff.  Their schedule will mirror the DA Schedule for conference play.  Home and away spring and fall.  DPL teams will participate in outside showcases.  Sanctioned by Cal South.  Administered by a mysterious company.  Games will be played on their own field.

DPL 03 Pilot = Supported but NOT Sanctioned by US Soccer.  They will play after the 04's on DA game days on the same field as the DA Games.  I think all Southwest Conference DA Clubs will have a Pilot team (Not sure on LAFC Slammers)  They will participate in 1 or 2 DA Showcases and play against the Frontier League Pilot.  (Not sure on exact count)  The league is sanctioned by Cal South.  Administered by a mysterious company.  The pilot players will not be allowed to play High School is what I was told.  Structured same way as DA.  

ECNL = West Coast lost ECNL, Westside Breakers were added to the So Cal Conference.  Ages: 00/01, 02, 03, 04, 05 and 06  You know the drill.  

What I would do with my 03.  If she is good enough play on a 02/03 DA Team.  If she is not Play on the 03 DA Pilot or move to ECNL Club/ Team.  If she is a step below that, then 03 DPL.  This is just my opinion and not gospel.    All of this depends on if you want to change teams every year and clubs.  

I hope this helps, please feel free to clarify what you know.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 9, 2018)

Soccer said:


> All,
> 
> There appears to be a lot of confusion on all of the different leagues, let me help bestow my knowledge (Which is not the end all):
> 
> ...


Not sure if it was posted on the OC Surf thread but do we know why West Coast (OC Surf) lost ECNL? In the last year two big clubs in Cali have lost ECNL for different reasons.


----------



## Soccer (May 9, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not sure if it was posted on the OC Surf thread but do we know why West Coast (OC Surf) lost ECNL? In the last year two big clubs in Cali have lost ECNL for different reasons.


They were given an ultimatum by ECNL.  They chose DA.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 9, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Administered by a mysterious company.


Because he's quoted on the DPL press release, I always figured it was Barry Ritson who is running the league.  I heard it was essentially the brainchild of LAPFC and Legends.  Which makes sense considering they needed it most of all the new DA clubs.  I'd bet the "mysterious company" running it is either one of those two clubs.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 9, 2018)

Soccer said:


> They were given an ultimatum by ECNL.  They chose DA.


Hmmm...

Okay, but why just them? Why not Slammers, Surf, Blues?


----------



## Soccer (May 9, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Okay, but why just them? Why not Slammers, Surf, Blues?


Because Slammers DOC a board member of ECNL.  Blues has two teams in contention for National Title.  Surf good question, but I assume it’s because a Surf Cup sports subsidiary Mavirick Travel handles ECNL travel.  So they looked at them all and said West Coast your teams are struggling you have to pick, just a guess.


----------



## Soccer (May 9, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Because he's quoted on the DPL press release, I always figured it was Barry Ritson who is running the league.  I heard it was essentially the brainchild of LAPFC and Legends.  Which makes sense considering they needed it most of all the new DA clubs.  I'd bet the "mysterious company" running it is either one of those two clubs.


This is the part of DPL that makes me skeptical of the DPL.  My question was who runs DPL?  The answer “a company”.   So if you can find this out that would be great.  The founding members do have a member each on the board.  But who is the day to Day person?  The person who answers the emails?  Not sure


----------



## 3JMommy (May 9, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Okay, but why just them? Why not Slammers, Surf, Blues?


My guess is that Surf could not have 2 teams in the same conference/age group. I remember when slammers acquired Blades who were a top team on the girls side. Slammers had to choose which club got the ECNL squad. They could not have 2.


----------



## Soccer (May 9, 2018)

3JMommy said:


> My guess is that Surf could not have 2 teams in the same conference/age group. I remember when slammers acquired Blades who were a top team on the girls side. Slammers had to choose which club got the ECNL squad. They could not have 2.


Not the case, a lot of clubs have multiple divisions with ECNL.  Look at Scott Gallagher and Sting, same conference and age groups.  One is called San Diego Surf one is called Orange County Surf.  Not same club different non profits too.  

Slammers affiliated with Blades.  Blades didn’t already have ECNL.  So therefore Blades didn’t have to give up anything.  Slammers kept ECNL, Blades just changed their name.  They also remained different non profits.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 9, 2018)

3JMommy said:


> My guess is that Surf could not have 2 teams in the same conference/age group. I remember when slammers acquired Blades who were a top team on the girls side. Slammers had to choose which club got the ECNL squad. They could not have 2.


But Slammers and Blades were in OC. Did not Slammmers already have ECNL Prior to merging. Surf and West Coast are not in same geographic area.

Sorry redundant! Just saw Soccers response.


----------



## Josep (May 9, 2018)

Also aside from AW’s team of superstars, there were no top teams at Blades.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 9, 2018)

Josep said:


> Also aside from AW’s team of superstars, there were no top teams at Blades.


That’s right. Forgot he was there.


----------



## Josep (May 9, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That’s right. Forgot he was there.


That was 00-01 team maybe?  But that club didn’t have any other strong contenders on the girls side besides his team, and most of them went with him to Slammers I believe??


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 10, 2018)

Josep said:


> That was 00-01 team maybe?  But that club didn’t have any other strong contenders on the girls side besides his team, and most of them went with him to Slammers I believe??


He jumped to Irvine Strikers. Then Slammers.


----------



## Josep (May 10, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> He jumped to Irvine Strikers. Then Slammers.


AW did not go to Irvine Strikers.  He went to Newport Slammers with his top squad and finally left Irvine Slammers before it became LAGOC.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 10, 2018)

Josep said:


> AW did not go to Irvine Strikers.  He went to Newport Slammers with his top squad and finally left Irvine Slammers before it became LAGOC.


Sorry! I meant Irvine Slammers. Don’t know how that happened. Especially when my youngest team use to play them quite a bit.


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 10, 2018)

Soccer said:


> All,
> 
> There appears to be a lot of confusion on all of the different leagues, let me help bestow my knowledge (Which is not the end all):
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information.  I am still a bit confused...I feel like I am in first grade trying to spot the differences between DPL and DPL03Pilot.....DPL Pilot you can't play High School soccer and you play DA Showcases.  Plain DPL you play in outside showcases and you can play in High School?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 10, 2018)

anyone non-DA can play HS soccer, and there is exception to DA also in some cases


----------



## Soccer (May 10, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> Thank you for this information.  I am still a bit confused...I feel like I am in first grade trying to spot the differences between DPL and DPL03Pilot.....DPL Pilot you can't play High School soccer and you play DA Showcases.  Plain DPL you play in outside showcases and you can play in High School?


Correct , you need to think of it this way, DPL Pilot is the clubs without ECNL (and maybe those with) top 03 team.  The better 03 players will play with 02’s but for the most part that will only be 3-5 players per club, is my guess.  The DPL 03 team is the B team.  

http://dpleague.org/docs/pilot_program_release.pdf


----------



## Josep (May 10, 2018)

I don’t believe the DPL will play as many games as Pilot, but I could be mistaken.  Pilot will play all of the other games on the DA schedule, on the same day.  This was not the case for the DPL this year.


----------



## jpeter (May 10, 2018)

Josep said:


> I don’t believe the DPL will play as many games as Pilot, but I could be mistaken.  Pilot will play all of the other games on the DA schedule, on the same day.  This was not the case for the DPL this year.


Seeing is believing, last year dpl was suppose to be this & that and it turned into a 9 game fall sesson.

The "pilot" sell this year is some how for one age group things will be different with more games, spring & winter play.

The da has prioity on all the fields, the availability & costs for other teams on the same dates is going to be really tricky when you already have 4 girls and 5 boys teams competiting for field access that day/weekend.

The cost of dpl just for field game access will be 3x what it was this past season if they try to hold on to that promise.  I have some serious doubts that those promises will be keep just like what happen this season.


----------



## Fact (May 10, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Seeing is believing, last year dpl was suppose to be this & that and it turned into a 9 game fall sesson.
> 
> The "pilot" sell this year is some how for one age group things will be different with more games, spring & winter play.
> 
> ...


^this needs to be repeated!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 10, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Seeing is believing, last year dpl was suppose to be this & that and it turned into a 9 game fall sesson.
> 
> The "pilot" sell this year is some how for one age group things will be different with more games, spring & winter play.
> 
> ...


It is going to be very difficult to fit in the DPL 03 Pilot games on the same field as the DA games.  Currently there are 4 games each day.  Technically games are not suppose to start before 9:00 am though I do see some of the U14 games have started at 8:00 am.  You need two hours between games otherwise everything runs late.   If you start at 9:00 am with 5 games that last one will not be over till close to 7:00 pm.  If you start at 8:00 am that still puts the ending close to 6:00 pm.  Thus you will now need to make sure the games are played on lighted fields or they will need to secure two fields side by side for games.


----------



## outside! (May 10, 2018)

Josep said:


> That was 00-01 team maybe?  But that club didn’t have any other strong contenders on the girls side besides his team, and most of them went with him to Slammers I believe??


The 99-00 team used to play in National League and was a pretty good team if I remember correctly.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 10, 2018)

Josep said:


> That was 00-01 team maybe?  But that club didn’t have any other strong contenders on the girls side besides his team, and most of them went with him to Slammers I believe??


They went with him to Slammers ECNL and won back to back national championship


----------



## Josep (May 10, 2018)

outside! said:


> The 99-00 team used to play in National League and was a pretty good team if I remember correctly.


That’s the team. Yes.


----------



## timbuck (May 23, 2018)

With 3 (DA, DPL and ECNL) leagues for "top" players -  What will happen to SCDSL?  Are they still planning their "Discovery" bracket?  My understanding is this is meant to be "higher than Flight 1 Champions".
Aren't many of the people who made up SCDSL also on these DA and ECNL clubs?  Are they hurting the league they created?


----------



## futboldad1 (May 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> With 3 (DA, DPL and ECNL) leagues for "top" players -  What will happen to SCDSL?  Are they still planning their "Discovery" bracket?  My understanding is this is meant to be "higher than Flight 1 Champions".
> Aren't many of the people who made up SCDSL also on these DA and ECNL clubs?  Are they hurting the league they created?


Yup. Thing is, the dilution affects and hurts the "top" leagues too. Look at DA, there are many bad teams and lopsided scores there. At least with ECNL (also many lopsided games) they were allowed to play outside competition so when they had a walkover league schedule at least they could broaden their horizons in tournaments for the majority of a season. DA will just play the same teams (the out of state ones are even worse than the bad Cali ones) and when you're a club in Southern Cali (where the standard is far higher for girls soccer than the rest of the US) that makes zero sense if developing kids is the objective.

Maybe, just maybe the no outside competition rule is to maintain the facade....


----------



## younothat (May 23, 2018)

Sense, nope too many closed self serving "leagues" and besides CSL no attempt at  promotion & regulation  Pro/Rel  #prorel #ProRelForUSA


----------



## timbuck (May 23, 2018)

So here's a thought -  If you are not in one of these "closed" leagues -  DA, DPL or ECNL -  Why not play in Coast Soccer League?


----------



## Dummy (May 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> With 3 (DA, DPL and ECNL) leagues for "top" players -  What will happen to SCDSL?  Are they still planning their "Discovery" bracket?  My understanding is this is meant to be "higher than Flight 1 Champions".
> Aren't many of the people who made up SCDSL also on these DA and ECNL clubs?  Are they hurting the league they created?


My impression is that the Discovery Barcket was designed to provide additional features (game video, individual player recognition, and tournament support for winners) to make a logical appeal for some of the SCDSL clubs with DPL teams to have the DPL teams come home for fall league. Based on CRL, National Cup and major showcase results, there is nothing to suggest that DPL should be considered a top league at the level of DA or ECNL.  At best DPL teams appear to be at the level of other competitive non-DA/ECNL club teams.  At some point, the players, parents and clubs with strong DPL teams might see the benefit of instead playing in a strong LOCAL league with teams that are beating them in these non-DPL competitions.


----------



## younothat (May 23, 2018)

Dummy said:


> My impression is that the Discovery Barcket was designed to provide additional features (game video, individual player recognition, and tournament support for winners) to make a logical appeal for some of the SCDSL clubs with DPL teams to have the DPL teams come home for fall league. Based on CRL, National Cup and major showcase results, there is nothing to suggest that DPL should be considered a top league at the level of DA or ECNL.  At best DPL teams appear to be at the level of other competitive non-DA/ECNL club teams.  At some point, the players, parents and clubs with strong DPL teams might see the benefit of instead playing in a strong LOCAL league with teams that are beating them in these non-DPL competitions.


Was told the discovery bracket has some special "bonuses";  champions get their league fees back which I heard was close to 2x normal, tournament entry, featured promotion, and some other stuff I don't recall the exact details .   At least there making some attempt at rewarding competitive play besides the college showcase push, video, player(s) of the week, month bits.


----------



## Fact (May 23, 2018)

Dummy said:


> My impression is that the Discovery Barcket was designed to provide additional features (game video, individual player recognition, and tournament support for winners) to make a logical appeal for some of the SCDSL clubs with DPL teams to have the DPL teams come home for fall league. Based on CRL, National Cup and major showcase results, there is nothing to suggest that DPL should be considered a top league at the level of DA or ECNL.  At best DPL teams appear to be at the level of other competitive non-DA/ECNL club teams.  At some point, the players, parents and clubs with strong DPL teams might see the benefit of instead playing in a strong LOCAL league with teams that are beating them in these non-DPL competitions.


For a Dummy you are pretty smart!


----------



## timbuck (May 23, 2018)

I haven't heard much more about the Discovery League lately.  Is this still going to take place?
Has Coast Soccer done anything to try and bring clubs back?  With all of the mega-club acquisitions, you'd think Coast would have an opportunity to take some of the smaller non-affiliated clubs from SCDSL and work something out.  Or take clubs that stuck a mega club name on their jersey, but want to go back to being independent.


----------



## arikjames (May 28, 2018)

Thank you very much for sharing this very useful information, I am very happy to have found this information that I have been looking for.
https://pakistanelectionpolls.wordpress.com


----------



## 2SoccerGirls (May 28, 2018)

It's all really confusing, but I decided to write down everything that I could find out in one place!  Of course, things have changed even since I wrote this last week, but I'm going to share in case it's helpful for others.

http://socalsoccermom.com/2018-so-cal-club-soccer-leagues-for-girls/


----------



## GoWest (May 28, 2018)

2SoccerGirls said:


> It's all really confusing, but I decided to write down everything that I could find out in one place!  Of course, things have changed even since I wrote this last week, but I'm going to share in case it's helpful for others.
> 
> http://socalsoccermom.com/2018-so-cal-club-soccer-leagues-for-girls/


Very informative. Looks like you put in the work ... nice job!

Question....in one of your opinion pieces you say, "The “DA” is finishing its inaugural year and is currently CONSIDERED the top program for Southern California girls soccer ...."

'Who' currently considers this?


----------



## 2SoccerGirls (May 28, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Very informative. Looks like you put in the work ... nice job!
> 
> Question....in one of your opinion pieces you say, "The “DA” is finishing its inaugural year and is currently CONSIDERED the top program for Southern California girls soccer ...."
> 
> 'Who' currently considers this?


Most people that I've talked to do, and the DA certainly does, but that doesn't mean things won't change next year across the country.  ECNL is still very strong here (especially at certain age groups) and there are plenty of very talented girls who have decided to play ECNL over DA because they want to play high school, or for a multitude of other reasons. Of course, there are amazing players who don't play DA...or ECNL.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## MWN (May 28, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Very informative. Looks like you put in the work ... nice job!
> 
> Question....in one of your opinion pieces you say, "The “DA” is finishing its inaugural year and is currently CONSIDERED the top program for Southern California girls soccer ...."
> 
> 'Who' currently considers this?


Answer: The US Soccer Federation, college coaches recruiting in SoCal, all the clubs with DA teams, the majority of parents in those clubs, US Youth Soccer/Cal South, AYSO, etc.

Those that disagree will be parents and players in the ECNL.


----------



## GoWest (May 28, 2018)

MWN said:


> Answer: The US Soccer Federation, college coaches recruiting in SoCal, all the clubs with DA teams, the majority of parents in those clubs, US Youth Soccer/Cal South, AYSO, etc.
> 
> Those that disagree will be parents and players in the ECNL.


Hmmm, well, yeah sure USSF is a given being it was their idea to start a new league. College coaches and club DOC's with dual ECNL / DA programming that I've spoken with are not as firm in their convictions as you seem to be. As for the balance (parents, AYSO, etc.) that's a bunch of people you speak for ...not to mention the ECNL parents. I really don't care one way or the other because my DD plays for a pretty good team / club with dual representation in both leagues that is representing very well in both forums. Thanks for the response.

Best of everything to you and your player!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 28, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Hmmm, well, yeah sure USSF is a given being it was their idea to start a new league. College coaches and club DOC's with dual ECNL / DA programming that I've spoken with are not as firm in their convictions as you seem to be. As for the balance (parents, AYSO, etc.) that's a bunch of people you speak for ...not to mention the ECNL parents. I really don't care one way or the other because my DD plays for a pretty good team / club with dual representation in both leagues that is representing very well in both forums. Thanks for the response.
> 
> Best of everything to you and your player!


What dual DA/ECNL SoCal club (other than Blues) DOC thinks DA is not their top program (or is not firm)?


----------



## Ghostwriter (May 28, 2018)

2SoccerGirls said:


> It's all really confusing, but I decided to write down everything that I could find out in one place!  Of course, things have changed even since I wrote this last week, but I'm going to share in case it's helpful for others.
> 
> http://socalsoccermom.com/2018-so-cal-club-soccer-leagues-for-girls/


Great blog! It's been fascinating the last month or so reading the ECNL crowd openly attacking the DA.  Other than Blues 01/02 DA team every other DA team in So Cal is the A team from that club. There is no debate it's just a fact. However there are good players in every league and whatever works best for your player is all that matters but reading all the negativity directed at a league that their kids don't even play in has been amusing.


----------



## Fact (May 28, 2018)

2SoccerGirls said:


> It's all really confusing, but I decided to write down everything that I could find out in one place!  Of course, things have changed even since I wrote this last week, but I'm going to share in case it's helpful for others.
> 
> http://socalsoccermom.com/2018-so-cal-club-soccer-leagues-for-girls/


I guess in your world SDDA/Presidio is not even worth mentioning.  But that’s ok, I don’t think much of their pandering DOCs these days.


----------



## 2SoccerGirls (May 28, 2018)

Fact said:


> I guess in your world SDDA/Presidio is not even worth mentioning.  But that’s ok, I don’t think much of their pandering DOCs these days.


 Ooops you are right... I will add it.  Thanks!


----------



## Toepoke (May 28, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> ....but reading all the negativity directed at a league that their kids don't even play in has been amusing.


Yeah very similar to all the negativity directed at ECNL prior to GDA.


----------



## mfcwa510 (May 28, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Great blog! It's been fascinating the last month or so reading the ECNL crowd openly attacking the DA.  Other than Blues 01/02 DA team every other DA team in So Cal is the A team from that club. There is no debate it's just a fact. However there are good players in every league and whatever works best for your player is all that matters but reading all the negativity directed at a league that their kids don't even play in has been amusing.


You are incorrect as I know for a fact at least one club let the kids choose between ecnl and academy...neither did great.


----------



## Ghostwriter (May 28, 2018)

mfcwa510 said:


> You are incorrect as I know for a fact at least one club let the kids choose between ecnl and academy...neither did great.


I am not incorrect and there are good players in So Cal all over the place.  The fact is that every So Cal Club that has  a DA program that is their top team in the club with one exception that I already noted.  Doesn't mean that some very good players didn't decide to play ECNL instead of DA, of course they did. Don't be confused that because there are combined age groups in the DA that some younger players in the combined age groups opted to play ECNL because they would get more playing time or they wanted to play HS, or they tried out for a DA team and didn't male it and parents said that isn t for us, etc etc etc.  In other clubs where there is no DA team they all have a hierarchy of how they funnel their players to the top team no matter if that is a ECNL only club, SCDSL, CSL, or Presidio club.  Doesn't mean in those clubs there aren't good players that decide for whatever reason to play not on the top team.  You are confusing exceptions to the norm.  DA is the top team for DA clubs just like ECNL is the top team for ECNL only clubs.


----------



## mfcwa510 (May 28, 2018)

You made a blanket statement which I can prove is not correct, either way your dd is likely a 03-04, mine is an older, and been committed for a couple years...just saying DA is a choice by the player sometimes, not always by the club. Best to you and yours.


----------



## Ghostwriter (May 28, 2018)

mfcwa510 said:


> You made a blanket statement which I can prove is not correct, either way your dd is likely a 03-04, mine is an older, and been committed for a couple years...just saying DA is a choice by the player sometimes, not always by the club. Best to you and yours.


Your confounding the issue of course players should and have the free will to choose the team they want to play for. I was just stating the top team in a DA club as a whole is the DA team.  Just like the top team in an ECNL only club is the ECNL team. I am glad your daughter has been committed for a couple years and if she is an 99 or an 00 good luck next year in college.  I do not have an 03 or an 04. All the best to you as well.


----------



## timbuck (May 29, 2018)

Is West Coast/OC Surf dropping ECNL or not?  I see at least 1 of their teams still using ECNL in their name this past weekend in ManCity.  (2004 bracket West Coast ECNL)


----------



## Fact (May 29, 2018)

2SoccerGirls said:


> Ooops you are right... I will add it.  Thanks!


Also your blog is slanted to give some people the impression that DA and the 03 DPL Pilot are connected, asking about player passing DA players to the DPL team and whether Pilot players get a DA patch. Lol.  The DPL 03 Pilot is NOT part of the USSDA period!  If you really want to do a good job instead of just speculating, call USSDA and ask.


----------



## GoWest (May 29, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> I was just stating the top team in a DA club as a whole is the DA team. Just like the top team in an ECNL only club is the ECNL team.


From my perspective, for the inaugural season of DA at least, you are mostly on point. Like you wrote earlier not all dual league clubs put their top level teams in the DA. IMO Blues did it right and left their best product in ECNL. This left the door open for the Blues DA coaches to really work at identifying good talent to roster on the upstart DA team. It also allowed other clubs (Slammers comes to mind) to reap the benefits by attracting defecting players to help build their DA team (see 02/01). All that being said, if Surf can figure out if they are "in or out" of one league or will compete in both and Blues and Slammers keep on doing what I have been told is their intention, we will see a rebalancing of rosters and a return to really consistent / elite level play in both leagues....speaking specifically to dual DA / ECNL clubs.

From what I have heard, we will see Blues and Slammers achieving this as the second season of DA approaches. That will benefit a ton of players IMO.

As far as which league is better....both have positive and negative elements. For me and my player it comes down to coaching in training / practice sessions and in games. Tactical, technical, psychological aspects, etc. Does that coach "teach" players how to play with / against opponents that high press, play direct, patiently grind out a possession style, react / engage counter attack, etc.

Best of everything to you and your player!


----------



## Fact (May 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is West Coast/OC Surf dropping ECNL or not?  I see at least 1 of their teams still using ECNL in their name this past weekend in ManCity.  (2004 bracket West Coast ECNL)


ECNL season just ended for many clubs. I am sure when they signed up for Manchester Cup they were still an ECNL team.

They are not playing ECNL next season. That decision has already been made since they would have been required to commit the same resources to ECNL that they spend on DA.  Many of their ECNL players have already left and committed to other clubs.


----------



## timbuck (May 29, 2018)

Fact said:


> ECNL season just ended for many clubs. I am sure when they signed up for Manchester Cup they were still an ECNL team.
> 
> They are not playing ECNL next season. That decision has already been made since they would have been required to commit the same resources to ECNL that they spend on DA.  Many of their ECNL players have already left and committed to other clubs.


I saw a few social media posts with #wcfcecnl .
They made the finals and had a good run.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer (May 29, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Because he's quoted on the DPL press release, I always figured it was Barry Ritson who is running the league.  I heard it was essentially the brainchild of LAPFC and Legends.  Which makes sense considering they needed it most of all the new DA clubs.  I'd bet the "mysterious company" running it is either one of those two clubs.


DPL is LAPFC's, Barry Ritson and  Albion's Noah Gins' brainchild; a money grab to keep non-DA players in DA clubs who don't additionally participate in ECNL.  

Club dues for DPL's *12 *game season + 3 weekly practices cost families anywhere from $1900 - $2300. Teams were  informed their schedule would follow the DA's,  only it didn't. After returning from Winter break there were no DPL games scheduled and no information coming from DPL.  Teams were told they'd play a "round-robin" tournament against other DPL teams in March at the Players College Showcase in Vegas - this didn't come to fruition, either.  Instead DPL teams were placed in brackets solely based on their Got Soccer score - which made zero sense as some teams wiped their GotSoccer points when they became a new DPL team.  Imagine,  Albion '02 placed 6th in DPL league play but played in the highest bracket just under  USYS National League bracket. Suspect to say the least.

The "mysterious company" is http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/home.php?layout=4896485  The pages are laid out similarly to DA but the content is missing, specifically the Game Report.  

DPL did nothing to help develop players for DA instead it only weakened the soccer landscape even more. Just take a look at National Cup's winners this year. The competition wasn't anywhere near the level it was only two seasons ago, not to mention, a DPL team wasn't even a finalist. Lets not talk ODP. ODP was already losing steam but with DA and ECNL players out of the mix, ODP is not even close to rostering the caliber of players it once did.


----------



## Fact (May 30, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> DPL is LAPFC's, Barry Ritson and  Albion's Noah Gins' brainchild; a money grab to keep non-DA players in DA clubs who don't additionally participate in ECNL.
> 
> Club dues for DPL's *12 *game season + 3 weekly practices cost families anywhere from $1900 - $2300. Teams were  informed their schedule would follow the DA's,  only it didn't. After returning from Winter break there were no DPL games scheduled and no information coming from DPL.  Teams were told they'd play a "round-robin" tournament against other DPL teams in March at the Players College Showcase in Vegas - this didn't come to fruition, either.  Instead DPL teams were placed in brackets solely based on their Got Soccer score - which made zero sense as some teams wiped their GotSoccer points when they became a new DPL team.  Imagine,  Albion '02 placed 6th in DPL league play but played in the highest bracket just under  USYS National League bracket. Suspect to say the least.
> 
> ...


Very well said.

Btw Albion still lists their 03 DPL Pilot team as a USSDA-DPL team. Completely unethical.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> Very well said.
> 
> Btw Albion still lists their 03 DPL Pilot team as a USSDA-DPL team. Completely unethical.


Clubs have been doing this for years. Aren't almost all clubs unethical?


----------



## Desert Hound (May 30, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Clubs have been doing this for years. Aren't almost all clubs unethical?


It is called situational ethics. Whatever is good for the club becomes ethical.


----------



## Fact (May 30, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Clubs have been doing this for years. Aren't almost all clubs unethical?


No most clubs are not unethical.  There might be a coach or two at a club that is unethical, but all of my friends still have their priorities straight and their ethics intact.  That is why they are still my friends.
And to justify this behavior because "everyone does it" is the root of the problem and why nothing will change. Parents don't hold them accountable.  After last season's DPL fiasco and lies, I would ask for my money back.


----------



## MWN (May 30, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> The "mysterious company" is http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/home.php?layout=4896485  The pages are laid out similarly to DA but the content is missing, specifically the Game Report.


Not a mystery, that is just the DPL's league management page.  They added a bunch of non-DPL teams to the league database in order to use the software for scheduling what appears to be the Silverlakes Thanksgiving Tournament/showcase. 

The DPL's use of Blue Star/Stack Sports/Primetime Sportz as its league management system is a bit odd when you consider all their players are in Affinity, which could have also been used for league/tournament scheduling.  Both Primetime Sportz and US Soccer Connect are Blue Star properties.

That said, Blue Star/Stack Sports is making major moves to eat SI and Affinities lunch, with their now rebranded "connect" products (Association,  Club and League, Tournament, Referee, Team, etc.) so maybe it was just forward thinking on the DPL's part.


----------



## Fact (May 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> That said, Blue Star/Stack Sports is making major moves to eat SI and Affinities lunch, with their now rebranded "connect" products (Association,  Club and League, Tournament, Referee, Team, etc.) so maybe it was just forward thinking on the DPL's part.


Or maybe it is who owns it???


----------



## MWN (May 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> Or maybe it is who owns it???


Who owns BlueStar now Stack Sports?  Providence Equity Partners, Genstar Capital, NFL's investment group (32 Equity) and Jerry Jones' family are major investors.  What makes Blue Star a force is US Soccer has adopted the platform and US Football has too.  Having these NGB's adopt a platform is huge because the youth affiliates will be encouraged to move to the platform for interoperability purposes.


----------



## soccer dude (May 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I saw a few social media posts with #wcfcecnl .
> They made the finals and had a good run.


Yes, our West Coast 04 ECNL team name will switch over to OC Surf after July 1.  ECNL still has playoffs which end last week of June.  That's when ECNL is done with their season.  Our entire team will be staying with OC Surf.  Yes, we lost in the Manchester championship but was a good run.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 30, 2018)

Fact said:


> No most clubs are not unethical.  There might be a coach or two at a club that is unethical, but all of my friends still have their priorities straight and their ethics intact.  That is why they are still my friends.
> And to justify this behavior because "everyone does it" is the root of the problem and why nothing will change. Parents don't hold them accountable.  After last season's DPL fiasco and lies, I would ask for my money back.


Name your ethical club...


----------



## Fact (May 30, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Name your ethical club...


Nice try. I am not going there. Too many people make crap up on this site and if I name clubs I am sure a troll will come out to play.


----------



## GoWest (May 30, 2018)

soccer dude said:


> Yes, our West Coast 04 ECNL team name will switch over to OC Surf after July 1.  ECNL still has playoffs which end last week of June.  That's when ECNL is done with their season.  Our entire team will be staying with OC Surf.  Yes, we lost in the Manchester championship but was a good run.


It was a good run. It is still early but do you know what league your OC Surf team will be playing in? #curious


----------



## Justafan (May 30, 2018)

GoWest said:


> It was a good run. It is still early but do you know what league your OC Surf team will be playing in? #curious


From what I heard it will be DPL.


----------



## soccer dude (Jun 1, 2018)

GoWest said:


> It was a good run. It is still early but do you know what league your OC Surf team will be playing in? #curious


DPL and hopefully national cup at the end.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 6, 2018)

I just saw a tournament schedule that listed a team as DPL2.   
What the heck is that? Is there a DPL2 league now?  Or what flight in scdsl will this be?


----------



## Fact (Jun 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I just saw a tournament schedule that listed a team as DPL2.
> What the heck is that? Is there a DPL2 league now?  Or what flight in scdsl will this be?


No DPL2 as of today but don’t give them any more stupid ideas.

I am sure the 04 manager at West Coast is as confused as hell with all the marketing and just made a mistake when registering the team. 

I did notice that like Albion, they are ethnical and use the name “03 DA Pilot” instead of DPL pilot.  I had more faith in these guys. I guess that went out the window when they joined Surf.


----------



## Lambchop (Jun 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I just saw a tournament schedule that listed a team as DPL2.
> What the heck is that? Is there a DPL2 league now?  Or what flight in scdsl will this be?


What tournament?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 7, 2018)

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=722&fid=3461


----------



## Justafan (Jun 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=722&fid=3461


OMG, I’d take pre-pre academy over DPL 2.


----------



## MWN (Jun 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I just saw a tournament schedule that listed a team as DPL2.
> What the heck is that? Is there a DPL2 league now?  Or what flight in scdsl will this be?


If you look at the OC Surf website: http://ocsurfsoccer.com/tryouts-2/
The coach, Filipovic, has two teams.  A DPL and Flight 1 2004 team.  This appears to simply be a naming convention used by the coach/team manager to designate their Flight 1 team for purposes of the tournament.  The coach is likely doing this for political purposes as the coach figures out which players will play on which team over the summer.


----------



## Seven (Jun 23, 2018)

Has anyone read this article and wondered if it also applies to the GDA? or just the BDA?

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-boys/u-s-soccer-development-academy-introduces-new-competition-structure/


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 23, 2018)

Seven said:


> Has anyone read this article and wondered if it also applies to the GDA? or just the BDA?
> 
> https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-boys/u-s-soccer-development-academy-introduces-new-competition-structure/


I read the article. Something jumped out at me that may answer you question  

"The changes will apply to the three oldest Boys’ age groups: U-15, U-16/17 and U-18/19."


----------

